# '66 Factory Tri-power, Factory 4-speed, Convertible



## disgrig (Dec 19, 2015)

Felt like I won the lottery on Thursday when picked this one up. Really nice one that a farmer here in Iowa parked at end of his driveway with "For Sale" sign on it. Protecto-plate, window sticker, build sheet, the works. Drives great.
Power steering and brakes, AM/FM, posi. Everything works. Might start sleeping in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Like I said on your other post, you scored. I've been looking for your car for 37 years with no luck. I settled on a base '67 ragtop in 1983 because even then, there were no 4 speed '66 ragtops in decent shape to be found. Can't have gotten any easier, either!


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

OH MAN!

That is a GREAT find! What a beautiful car!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the forums. :cheers


----------

